

Someone Stole My Title, Meta Description Tag and Page Rank - discountgenius
http://discountgeni.us/2012/07/31/help-someone-stole-my-title-meta-description-tag-and-page-rank/

======
franze
1) stop "reading up" on SEO on the internet. really. just stop it. now.

80% of everything written about SEO on the internet is bullshit (this means 8
out of the 10 articles you have read reduce your knowledge about SEO (and the
web in general))

2) never ever mention the word page rank again. page-rank is thought-cancer
(and does not mean what you think it means)

3) your site is indexed via your IP address <http://173.254.8.113/>, this site
ranks for your obscure long tail search term. make a canonical tag to your
main domain. then our site will rank for your obscure long tail search term.
to understand canonical tags go to
[http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.ch/2010/09/seo-
starte...](http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.ch/2010/09/seo-starter-
guide-updated.html) download the PDF and read it front to cover.

4) if you want to understand SEO, read a book [http://www.amazon.com/Search-
Engine-Marketing-Inc-Companys/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Search-Engine-
Marketing-Inc-Companys/dp/0131852922)

last but not least: stop worrying and complaining about scrapper sites. they
are here to stay. try to make the best shop website around.

and as a side note: with a high probability your blogpost will - from now on -
rank for "high quality Bitcoin hat" as it reached the front page of HN (it
will get distributed a lot, via scrappers, HN web-app-websites, ...) and the
blog post has - compared to your shop start page and your shop page - textual
content.

~~~
mootothemax
_last but not least: stop worrying and complaining about scrapper sites. they
are here to stay. try to make the best shop website around._

This isn't a site scraper at play; the uggsblogs.org domain's DNS is pointing
to btcgear.com's IP address. Easy enough to fix with a virtual host, but very
different to being scraped.

~~~
franze
you are correct, then a canonical tag will fix it for good and google.

------
mootothemax
Something smells fishy here. Both uggsblogs.org and the original site at
btcgear.com point to the same IP address (173.254.8.113), and have the exact
same content.

At a guess, uggsblogs.org is trying to set up a pagerank scam where in the
future they'll try to sell the domain to someone else with the false promise
of a high PR value. Either that or the btcgear.com guys are attempting to
create some drama in an unethical manner. My money's on the pagerank scam or a
similar equivalent.

Edit: quick way to fix this would be to add a separate virtual host on the
btcgear.com server for uggsblogs.org, filled with nothing empty content. Leave
the scammers to then move on to someone else.

~~~
discountgenius
OP here: try typing "uggsblogs.org" into a browser... NOT the same content...
when I originally looked at it, I didn't click through. I didn't realize they
had my same content.

Also, I paid my webhost extra for a dedicated IP, so I'm not sure how
uggsblogs is showing my IP. Edit: never mind... they're pointing to me... not
me to them.

~~~
mootothemax
_OP here: try typing "uggsblogs.org" into a browser... NOT the same content...
when I originally looked at it, I didn't click through. I didn't realize they
had my same content_

It's showing the same content for me when I try just that. Latest stable
Chrome on Windows 7.

 _Also, I paid my webhost extra for a dedicated IP, so I'm not sure how
uggsblogs is showing my IP._

Anyone can point a domain to your IP address; a dedicated IP address basically
just means that the IP address itself belongs to your server, not that no-one
else can point their domain at it. For a cheeky example, it took me under 30
seconds to set up this: <http://btc.moomoomoo.com/>

~~~
discountgenius
My bad, I was hitting .com not .org.

Yeah, I realized that right after I posted.

------
ericcholis
Not to go on a complete SEO rant, but here it goes. Page Rank is next to
useless, like that hangy thing in the back of your throat. Page title and meta
description are a close second, but still needed. Kind of like a title of a
book, these serve only to "introduce" your page to the search engines and the
users. Content, content, content. That's where it really matters.

Despite what most people think, there IS useful SEO reading on the web. This
is an excellent guide: <http://www.seomoz.org/beginners-guide-to-seo>

But, as another poster mentioned, something strange is going on here. How long
has your site been live?

~~~
discountgenius
We've been live for about a week.

~~~
ericcholis
It would seem, then, that Google is trying to figure out who's site is legit.
Google generally has an "index everything and sort it out later" mentality.
Quite a few sites I've build show up #1 for their target keywords right away,
but within a few days they get buried again.

